# ETR - Entyr Limited



## springhill (24 August 2010)

CGV are a UCG & GTL company i have not come across before, they have interests in Victoria, Queensland, China and have recently been invited to collaborate with Nagarjuna Fertilisers and Chemicals Ltd to pursue development of UCG projects in India.
They claim to have one important advantage over other UCG competitors in the marketplace. Usual UCG methods rely on the permeability of the coal to link the injection and production wells, which as reported by CGV have to be around 50m apart for the process to work. CGV add a horizontal CRIP (Controlled Retractable Injection Point), linking the injection and production wells, allowing them to be spaced up to 600m apart, significantly reducing the costs of the multiples more drilling holes needed in more conventional methods.

CGV board members have experience in the UCG sector, including John Harkins (former director of Linc) and Dr. Michael Green, reported as one of the world's leading UGC specialists.

MC $9m
Current SP 6.7c
Shares on Issue 140m
12 mth High/Low 25c/5c
Cash at hand $3m
Expenses this quarter $1.1m

Company presentation here,
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100812/pdf/31rvrwlrwp4pdk.pdf


----------



## grudgy (24 August 2010)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

Spring hill was just looking this one up as well.I'm not that techo on this stuff hence why I was looking here.Young company interesting..But little income while looking through came across an old article by the speculator......which,on the same page as the other stock, showed an old bid for MDA,turns out they had a nice ann today Research can take you in so many tangents will be watching both these


----------



## springhill (22 March 2011)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

For those that still have an eye, or an interest in UCG, The Capital Group has released a broker report on CGV issuing a 'speculative buy' on them, with a target price of 12c.

This is my (indirect) only holding left in UCG companies, having sold out of CNX, CXY and SYS. I will retain this one as they have good focus on key external energy markets; China, India & USA.
Further information on OS projects is covered here in half yearly report.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110316/pdf/41xh4bvv0yy732.pdf

Broker report here.
http://www.cleanglobalenergy.com.au/Images/110217 Gavin Wendt CGE Report_Final.pdf


----------



## kingkev (22 March 2011)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

I like the look of this bunch and also noted a BUY recommendation in the BULL yesterday


----------



## Atomic (13 May 2011)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*



kingkev said:


> I like the look of this bunch and also noted a BUY recommendation in the BULL yesterday




Got me eye on this also , 

TH yesterday , possible movement


----------



## dahussla (19 May 2011)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

any news on this company??


----------



## Atomic (19 May 2011)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

News - something hit the fan and is splattered on the wall.


----------



## kingkev (26 May 2011)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

ay reason for the big sell off??
Going backwrds is noton


----------



## kingkev (24 June 2011)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

Nice jump this morning.........any thoughts?


----------



## kingkev (24 June 2011)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

Noticed a bit of interest from India around the Gladstone area for our coal.  Could this be the reason for the 28% jump in sp this morning seen as they already have interests in India??

Keep watching


----------



## springhill (11 July 2012)

*Re: CGV - Clean Global Energy*

Been a long time since I had anything to do with CGV.
Noticed their announcement today.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120710/pdf/427bfr4c4gtq69.pdf

A company called Clean Global Energy involved in oil exploration? 
As Derryn Hinch would say... Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## sellhigh (3 October 2012)

*ctr  the black stuff*

hi fellas
anyone on ctr.

very close to hitting the good oil in guatemala.

extremely promising progress atm with a very tight sell depth.


----------



## burglar (4 October 2012)

"Atzam 4 - Drilling Update ":

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01339724

Disclosure: I do not hold.


----------



## Country Lad (19 October 2012)

Atzam 4 seems to be creating some interest with CTR's price up about 70% in the last month.  Results of the bore logging out in a few days.

Chart pattern looks interesting.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## captain salty (14 May 2014)

Atzam 5 looking like a small discovery or non commercial to me despite all the hype around.


----------



## System (31 January 2018)

On January 31st, 2018, Citation Resources Limited (CTR) changed its name and ASX code to Pearl Global Limited Limited (PG1).


----------



## greggles (13 February 2018)

Interesting AFR article on Pearl Global and their tyre recycling technology: http://www.afr.com/business/energy/...age:d_flagship3_feed;j86jR1h7SRqUj6rOjFn19A==


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 March 2021)

> The company says it’s serving a large addressable market, with 1.6 billion tyres discarded globally every year, of which Australia makes up 56 million. Pearl says it has processed over 1 million tyres to date at its Stapylton facility.






> Revenues for the FY21 half show a 40 per cent increase to $1.5 million, for a net loss of $4.1 million.




since listing in 2018, the trend has been pretty well one way


----------



## System (2 December 2022)

On December 2nd, 2022, Pearl Global Limited (PG1) changed its name and ASX code to Entyr Limited (ETR).


----------



## Craton (2 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> since listing in 2018, the trend has been pretty well one way
> View attachment 121853



It's been hard work for the SP.




The SP may fare better next year and beyond if, by this presentation, the company can achieve commercial production sooner rather than later.


----------

